# Selecting driver preferences (picking if i want to drive lux, line etc)



## RagingInferno (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi,
I was just approved to drive for lyft. I will be using a BMW 5 series and I have an account enabled with all tiers of lyft except lux suv.

My question is how do I change it so I can drive with only lux or premier or with all? One of the representatives tried to help me but in my app I don't see it. The representative said my account is enabled to pick up ride from passengers using any tier of service, all the way up to lux but i want to test the app out and can't find this preference selection.
I'm using the latest IOS version of the lyft driver app. I will include screenshots. Any help would be very niceee. Also I welcome myself to your forum 

Here are screenshots of my app:
PS: Yes that's my actual license plate hehe


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Love your plates lol


----------



## RagingInferno (Dec 5, 2017)

emmhope said:


> View attachment 182014
> 
> 
> Love your plates lol
> ...


Thanks, that's where the representative said it was also. It's so weird that it isn't showing up on my phone. I even uninstalled and reinstalled. Nice iphone x lol. I have one also, waiting for the case to come in the mail before i use it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Its NEVER gonna show up on your phone, they intentionally took that former option away.


You gotta lot in to lyft.com thru a browser.


And "any old" browser won't even work anymore, on Android they destroyed functionality in everything but Google Chrome, pretty much. Stock Samsung Galaxy browser? NOPE.


----------



## RagingInferno (Dec 5, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Its NEVER gonna show up on your phone, they intentionally took that former option away.
> 
> You gotta lot in to lyft thru a browser.
> 
> And "any old" browser won't even work anymore, on Android they destroyed functionality in everything but Google Chrome, pretty much. Stock Samsung Galaxy browser? NOPE.


Yea my option doesn't show up in my browser either, I've tried just about everything.

This is a stretch but If any of you are good with a computer and are using google chrome and currently have the option to select your preferences, if you can inspect element on the vehicle page and find the drop box like shown on the screenshot below and paste the code yours gives so i can compare the two, that'd be nice.
I'm trying to see if my option is disabled for a reason or mistake on lyfts end so i can call and give them the details. 
Just inspect element the "Documents and Supplies" box and the code is nearby.

I'm curious about that code right above the highlighted area in the screenshot below.


----------



## Yellowmamba24 (Jan 4, 2017)

Where do u drive in?
I hope its not in LA...
The upper platforms are almost non existent here


----------



## RagingInferno (Dec 5, 2017)

Yellowmamba24 said:


> Where do u drive in?
> I hope its not in LA...
> The upper platforms are almost non existent here


I just switched from Up state NY to NJ. Up State NY doesn't have the different higher tiers but all of NJ does. I'm thinking it doesn't show up because I originally started with a upsate NY account and there's a "glitch"


----------



## Yellowmamba24 (Jan 4, 2017)

RagingInferno said:


> I just switched from Up state NY to NJ. Up State NY doesn't have the different higher tiers but all of NJ does. I'm thinking it doesn't show up because I originally started with a upsate NY account and there's a "glitch"


Good Luck sir! I am assuming u have an Uber account too? Sign up for their select, black too....
Ull get 50 uber pings to 1 lyft


----------



## RagingInferno (Dec 5, 2017)

Yellowmamba24 said:


> Good Luck sir! I am assuming u have an Uber account too? Sign up for their select, black too....
> Ull get 50 uber pings to 1 lyft


I'm only 21 and don't have 3 years driving experience. Not sure if Uber lowered it's requirements since the last time I checked.


----------



## Yellowmamba24 (Jan 4, 2017)

RagingInferno said:


> I'm only 21 and don't have 3 years driving experience. Not sure if Uber lowered it's requirements since the last time I checked.


Oh yea...if ur 21 years old, u need 3 years driving experience....dont hurt to try it...


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

In NJ, as a resident, to drive for Uber black they require you have commercial limo insurance with 1.5 million coverage and limo plates. Very cost prohibitive. This is why I don't do black as $700 or so a month in insurance alone is not worth it.


----------



## RagingInferno (Dec 5, 2017)

NJAudiDriver said:


> In NJ, as a resident, to drive for Uber black they require you have commercial limo insurance with 1.5 million coverage and limo plates. Very cost prohibitive. This is why I don't do black as $700 or so a month in insurance alone is not worth it.


I currently have NY passenger plates. Will I get in trouble with police if I dont have a for hire license of my vehicle? For lyft at any tier im talking about. Lyft approved me, for nj. They said you can have NY, NJ or PA to do NJ.


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

Call and or email lyft to update your account info. No issue with the police.


----------



## RagingInferno (Dec 5, 2017)

NJAudiDriver said:


> Call and or email lyft to update your account info. No issue with the police.


Yea my account is up to date with the NJ address. I just use my NY registered car in NJ because lyft allows me to, they said it wasn't a problem over the phone. Was just wondering if I would run into problems.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

RagingInferno said:


> Yea my account is up to date with the NJ address. I just use my NY registered car in NJ because lyft allows me to, they said it wasn't a problem over the phone. Was just wondering if I would run into problems.


Good luck . My friend driving Audi A6 2013 for lux and primer only in NJ


----------



## RagingInferno (Dec 5, 2017)

easteuropeboy said:


> Good luck . My friend driving Audi A6 2013 for lux and primer only in NJ


Do you know any good spots in NJ to drive lux and primer? I have my account set to pick up all but I haven't gotten a ping for a lux or premier before


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

Wealthy areas. North Jersey.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

RagingInferno said:


> Do you know any good spots in NJ to drive lux and primer? I have my account set to pick up all but I haven't gotten a ping for a lux or premier before


That's the learning curve for when you change platforms or areas you want to drive in. Good luck! Because no one is going to give up their honey holes so you can make money.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> That's the learning curve for when you change platforms or areas you want to drive in. Good luck! Because no one is going to give up their honey holes so you can make money.


Lux is about extortion ! You wake up at 4am sit with the app on or stay up late.

I woke up at 5am on Christmas, checked the app , no other cars available up to like 7am only Lux and that's how it goes almost everyday lol


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

RagingInferno said:


> Thanks, that's where the representative said it was also. It's so weird that it isn't showing up on my phone. I even uninstalled and reinstalled. Nice iphone x lol. I have one also, waiting for the case to come in the mail before i use it.


Are you selecting "Dashboard" first? If you are going straight to "Vehicles" you will not get the options.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

RagingInferno said:


> Hi,
> I was just approved to drive for lyft. I will be using a BMW 5 series and I have an account enabled with all tiers of lyft except lux suv.
> 
> My question is how do I change it so I can drive with only lux or premier or with all? One of the representatives tried to help me but in my app I don't see it. The representative said my account is enabled to pick up ride from passengers using any tier of service, all the way up to lux but i want to test the app out and can't find this preference selection.
> ...


And if anyone can help me find me an option to disconnect from this crap fest known as Uber and Lyft, holla! They won't delete my account, and "deactivation" means there's always a possibility I can come back and earn less than minimum-wage anytime I want. Someone take away my keys to this chocolate factory.

Whoever posted this, "Love you," and the wheels on the bus go round and round.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RagingInferno said:


> Yea my option doesn't show up in my browser either, I've tried just about everything.
> 
> This is a stretch but If any of you are good with a computer and are using google chrome and currently have the option to select your preferences, if you can inspect element on the vehicle page and find the drop box like shown on the screenshot below and paste the code yours gives so i can compare the two, that'd be nice.
> I'm trying to see if my option is disabled for a reason or mistake on lyfts end so i can call and give them the details.
> ...


Familiar issue.

I got one car that bounces on and off premier like a yoyo because getting on is easy....but ask for the button and they instead kick me off again

And i know its not my account or my browser, cuz my OTHER car has a perfectly funcioning premium-only switch. Same account, same phone, same browser.


----------

